# Dillenger for DIY commuter conversion



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

https://dillengerelectricbikes.com/

This company looks to be putting out some good products if you want to convert your own e bike?! Has anyone experienced their products or done this conversion?

I'm looking to take my wife's old Kona // full suspension // med frame // 26 inch wheeled bike and switch it primarily for a commuter bike. For $620, seems like a good and affordable way to get rolling!

I'm checking details to see if the battery will fit on this frame. If it does, I'll order this conversion DIY kit later today!!

Any suggestions for other companies/products, input is appreciated.

THX!!

zul


----------



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

On the Dillenger web site, they have an actual (1:1) sized print out of the battery. Like a template you can use to see if the battery will fit. This battery will NOT fit on a full suspension bike. Maybe a L or XL with *just* the right 4-bar linkage. The size of the battery is just not full suspension friendly.

I am checking with Dillenger to see if it can be mounted onto a rear rack. If not, I am tempted to get a cheap old hardtail from craigslist and still make this project happen.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillenger started out years ago selling boutique cruiser type bikes in designer colors with the 2 stroke China Girl motors. At that time they were over priced and it seems like they have carried that business model over into their electric line. There are much better deals out there for the same thing if you shop around a bit.

Rear rack battery placement is not a good idea also. Better to keep the battery weight as low as possible and that means down tube placement. Tough to achieve on some FS bikes for sure though.


----------



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

The Dillenger Samsung 2.0 is pretty close to plug and play for $629. 

After loads of shopping around, that seems unbeatable to me. Any suggestions?


----------

